# Bilbao to Vilanova Park



## jayco (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi, Off on New Years Eve,Portsmouth to Bilbao, and plan to drive accross Spain on the motorway to Vilanova park camp site. Never done this route before, always gone the long way down from Calias. We are towing our Kia Picanto, and wondered if we needed an over night stop. Any info would be much much appreciated.
Cheers, Bob


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jay,

I think an over night stop would make the whole journey easier, I went on the same boat last New Years Eve, an overnight in Zaragoza makes good sense.

Gerry


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*did that too !!*

Bob,

we did the same journey in Sept 2006....in one day !!

we left the ferry at 8 ish and got to Vilanova parc at about 4.30 pm if my memory serves me right. The journey was 356 miles, and we paid 47 Euros on the motorways (we also tow a car ).....Superstar Gordon was very tired when we got there !!!

Jenny


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*spain touring*

Hi jayco we travelled down Bilbao to torre del sol in June i did not overnight i also tow a wee smart car i found it no problem at all .But on the return i did an overnight as the ferry was early about noon i think .We stayed at camping de haro it was ideal for the run down to Bibao in the morning with the chance to fuel up before going on the ferry JAKS


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bilboa/Vilanova*

Hi

We have just done journey in reverse: Vilanova to Bilboa and stopped overnight at El Haro. This made for two comfortable journeys. Could be done in one stretch but would be tiring.

Sal


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Would appreciate any views on Vilanova Park


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We were there from end of September til the end of November.
There were two outdoor pools open when we arrived then they closed one and then the other was blocked off about 3 weeks later leaving only the indoor pool which you had to pay for. Most of the pitches are in shade for most of the day which made them quite cold in November and with the pool areas closed off there was nowhere really to go on site to catch the sun.
Apart from that the heated facilities were excellent.
There was only one area by the shop which had drinking water so depending where you are may be a trek.
Theres a bus which stops right outside the site for the town and the beach around every 15 mins.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

There is also a good and frequent train service from the town to the centre of Barcelona.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Vilanova Park*

On arrival Vilanova looks superb but for us it was all downhill after that. We stayed there last month (Nov) and found pitches are shady and cold. Very few drinking water taps and we had a long uphill walk to drinking water tap and to toilet block - and therefore to toilet cassette emptying point! We have motorhome and so were able to take van to tap, glad we didn't have to pull the aquaroll and wastemaster as in days of old. Toilet block looked excellent but the shower section (in both mens and womens) absolutely stank to high heaven. However, strangely, no smell from toilet section.
Although site advertises open all year all, most facilities were closed.
There is a bus outside of site into town and train station but took 45 mins on the Saturday we used it! To be fair the trains into Barcelona are fast and frequent and the bus journey back to site only took 25 mins.
We would have to be hard pushed to stay there again.
Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Vilanova*

Patsy
Almost forgot - how could I when it made such a huge impression at the time? There were scores of wild cats around, especially hanging around the waste skips (counted 22 on one visit to the skip). They also popped into the toilet and shower blocks (and it wasn't cat smell in the showers it was more like methane gas). We were also warned by other 'happy campers' not to leave the awning or van door open otherwise the cats would be in! 
Sorry to be so negative. On a positive note we stayed at many other lovely sites during our 3 month visit.
Sal


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Sal for your reply Have stayed in Santa Pola, Cabapino and Marbella Playa Fancy somewhere different this time for about 2/3 months Any recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

You could try Camping 'Los Madriles', Isla-Plana, Murcia, or 'La Marina', La Marina, Nr Alicante, Patsy.

The weather is within a degree of the Costa del Sol and much more stable (half the rain on average). Also the two campsites above leave Cabapino and Marbella Playa standing.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

I am sure they would when I saw what they charged 1985 Euros for 76 nights . Three times the prise of Santa Pola. Thanks for your reply anyway


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

The sites on the Med. coast of Spain are a rip off, for short stays. I'm on El Raco Benidorm at the moment @27.50 per night. I've stayed at Cabopino and Camping Fuengirola in the winter and if you stay less than 30 days you pay the full rate.
In November I spent 3 days at Camping Las Dunas at El Peuerto De Santa Maria between Cadiz and Jerez (not on the Snow Bird route) at a cost of 7.25 per night.
It's on the Atlantic coast but was no less warm than Fuengirola was at that time.
I shall go down there again in January to test the weather. 
Methinks it's time to avoid the Snow Bird's regular sites and look elsewhere.
Pete


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Kiko Park Oliva or Bonterra Park Benicassim. Both ACSI sites which with the discount card will cost circa 15 euros a night. Both sites are popular so you would need to check availability.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Have you looked at either site in Sitges, one might be open. More to do in Sitges, better buses and better faster trains to Barcelona, albeit only by 4 minutes. Train to Barcelona will be cheaper even after parking the toad in Sitges at the railway station then toll on C32 Pau Casals and then parking in Barcelona. Get the ticket with integral metro useage

We have a farm house with parking space and hook up facilities about 30 miles inland, We arrive 29th until 10th Jan. You may contact before 26th by PM. Happy to have you stay a few days if you wanted whilst you looked around what was available on the Costa Duarada

We are expecting very cold weather. Snow, possibly, where we are at 2,000 feet. Maybe even on the Coast.


----------

